# How's this routine? and THANKS TO MrRippedZilla



## viktor89 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello,

First and foremost -Million thanks to MrRippedZilla  for helping me out in figuring out weight loss. He helped me figure out a lot of stuff- and explained a lot of things. If it weren't for him and other members here I'd still be fat. Thanks again!

Here we go now, 

Yes, i'm back after not getting any response in the other thread I thought maybe it's time for me to take a break lol 

Hopefully I'll get responses here and you guys aren't just mad at me for reasons unknown. 


I've been in deficit since Jan 1- and i'm down 23lbs from 230 and now at 207. Fat is at 22% from 28%. Still ongoing though. 

In beginning I was able hit new PR with Wendler 5/3/1 and now even regular weight feels heavy -maybe its cause I have had zero deload week and zero break in between or maybe effects of deficit now but I'm changing my routine. 

How's this

Mon Squats and Deadlifts - (light weight arms) 
Tues- Box squats and lunges  
Wed- Chest and shoulder
Thursday- Shoulder and boxing
Friday- Upper back and mid back (light weight arms) 

I walk for 20-30 min everyday -burn approx 110-200 cals from that. 

Sat/Sun off

This is still Wendler 5/3/1 but I'm on a 2 day program from his book. Mon/Wed is from his book. I've also learned new form to workout maybe that's why weight seems heavy? I never did bench press and always did floor press-so that also felt a lot different. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Dex (Apr 13, 2016)

Seems difficult with little recovery time for legs & shoulders since they are on back to back days. I did legs yesterday and it is hard enough to get out of my bed today.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 13, 2016)

Who the **** wrote this workout plan???
And I walk for 10 min and burn 100 plus calories.
Doesn't seem like u would be getting much recovery from legs.
I'm confused on this workout. Doesn't make sense to me.. the splits are odd..
Is it a powerlifting program?
Good job on the weight u lost. Keep up the hard work and if this works for u keep it.. I would hate a program like this, but everyone is diffrent with what there bodies need.


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 14, 2016)

I've never run it, but doesn't 5/3/1 call for a deload every 4th week? If so why aren't you getting the rest between phases?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2016)

If u like that routine I would suggest switching Tuesday and Wednesday for a little more time to recover. Doesn't seem too bad of a split. Just needs some tweaks


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 14, 2016)

You've been dieting for a while now so I'd personally take a short diet break (increase cals slowly over a week to maintenance then stay their for an extra 1-2 weeks...you can add a deload in the final week if you feel you need it). This alone will make a big difference in the gym.

You know how I feel about 5/3/1 and dieting...good program in the wrong setting. 
If you must stick with it, then play it by the book when it comes to the 2 day program but add upper & lower body bbing days to round it off with boxing added into one of the off days. Something like this:

Wendler squat/dl
OFF
Wendler chest/shoulders (add light arm work)
OFF
Lower body
OFF
Upper body




Beedeezy said:


> I've never run it, but doesn't 5/3/1 call for a deload every 4th week? If so why aren't you getting the rest between phases?



Deloading while dieting = muscle loss


----------



## snake (Apr 14, 2016)

First off, congratulations on the weight loss! Rip may have done a lot for you but give yourself credit, you did the job. He did tweak your proposed lifting program and I would run with that. What you had for a program will sooner or later destroy your body if you are seriously pushing it. Hitting legs after a leg day and shoulders after chest and or shoulders is a recipe for injury.

Good luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## viktor89 (Apr 14, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> You've been dieting for a while now so I'd personally take a short diet break (increase cals slowly over a week to maintenance then stay their for an extra 1-2 weeks...you can add a deload in the final week if you feel you need it). This alone will make a big difference in the gym.
> 
> You know how I feel about 5/3/1 and dieting...good program in the wrong setting.
> If you must stick with it, then play it by the book when it comes to the 2 day program but add upper & lower body bbing days to round it off with boxing added into one of the off days. Something like this:
> ...


Hey bro,

So I'm running with Wendler because I know what weights I can push and have a template but I am not doing it the same way it's suppose to be done because even though I can push the weight I cannot do prescribed reps at all. For ex- I was suppose to do - 225 x 3 today - I only got 2 reps -so I put 230lb x1 and then 235 x 1 =just to make myself feel good lol. 

So basically it's Wendler in a sense because I'm using the weight from my excel sheet labelled Wendler lol -I'm also on Myfitnesspal and people are saying that it's fine to stay on deficit without going upto maintenance as long as weight loss is consistent and so far mine is. 1-2 lbs a week-sometimes I drop no weight but I lose inches (don't know how that works but happens). 






snake said:


> First off, congratulations on the weight loss! Rip may have done a lot for you but give yourself credit, you did the job. He did tweak your proposed lifting program and I would run with that. What you had for a program will sooner or later destroy your body if you are seriously pushing it. Hitting legs after a leg day and shoulders after chest and or shoulders is a recipe for injury.
> 
> Good luck and keep up the good work.



Thank you-it's because I cannot get all the exercises in on the same day-time limitation -so I go in the extra day.


----------



## viktor89 (Apr 14, 2016)

Funny thing- when I was 230lbs my LBM was 165 lbs and now I'm at 207 lbs and my LBM is 163.5 - lol I feel like it might not be accurate at all because it'll be crazy losing only this little of muscle right?

However, I never took a day off actually in beginning I was working out 5 days a week Wendler and was able to even hit PRs


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks solid to me. My routines are very different but it seems to be working cuz u lost a good amount of weight...just listen to your body and track your progress the teak on from there.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 14, 2016)

Sometimes advice from several people although well intended can create more problems especially when it's all mixed in together like a casserole.

Your best results will come from using one persons suggestion and sticking with it.

 I will not work 2 body parts 2 days in a row anymore. 

Bag work is one thing but IMO, Boxing on or even a day after a good shoulder or chest day is not good especially if your sparing. I like to give my shoulders and chest at least 24 hrs to rest before I lace up.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 14, 2016)

I would do the revised plan ripped posted here. its a far better split than you have been using. be careful on back to back days of training the same body part! congrats on the weight loss too!


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 15, 2016)

How are you determining your body fat %?

Nice job on the weight loss.  Are you Natty or using gear/TRT?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 15, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> So basically it's Wendler in a sense because I'm using the weight from my excel sheet labelled Wendler lol -I'm also on Myfitnesspal and people are saying that it's fine to stay on deficit without going upto maintenance as long as weight loss is consistent and so far mine is. 1-2 lbs a week-sometimes I drop no weight but I lose inches (don't know how that works but happens).



I recommended the diet break because you said you were struggling to maintain your regular strength levels...not because of any drop off in fat loss 

Your performance in the gym is the best gauge we have to determining whether or not your losing muscle (outside of something like a Dexa scan). One of the biggest factors when it comes to muscle loss is the length of the diet - the longer it is, the higher the risk. 
If you notice a trend (multiple workouts in a row) where your consistently unable to lift weight you normally can lift....diet break FTW.


----------



## viktor89 (Apr 16, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> How are you determining your body fat %?
> 
> Nice job on the weight loss.  Are you Natty or using gear/TRT?



I have a machine at home that does it for me. 

What is TRT ? 

Natty means natural - what is considered natural? I take beta alanine, creatine, protein through powders and caffeine capsule before workout 200mg.


----------



## viktor89 (Apr 16, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I recommended the diet break because you said you were struggling to maintain your regular strength levels...not because of any drop off in fat loss
> 
> Your performance in the gym is the best gauge we have to determining whether or not your losing muscle (outside of something like a Dexa scan). One of the biggest factors when it comes to muscle loss is the length of the diet - the longer it is, the higher the risk.
> If you notice a trend (multiple workouts in a row) where your consistently unable to lift weight you normally can lift....diet break FTW.



oh ok

So what I'm going to be doing is taking a de-load this coming week. 

Diet- I try to raise my calories up just a little bit over my deficit on Saturdays. I don't remember what's the theory behind it but they say it's for good. 

Today I dropped another 1.5lbs from last week and no place I lost inch-well at least not in areas that I measure so not sure what's even going on. 

I'll change my workout plan as well.

I won't do Wendler until im back on Maintenance levels but I'd keep lifting and at least trying to do at least 1 rep with my maxes every week-just to ensure I keep my strength lol

Thanks again bro


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 16, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> I have a machine at home that does it for me.
> 
> What is TRT ?
> 
> Natty means natural - what is considered natural? I take beta alanine, creatine, protein through powders and caffeine capsule before workout 200mg.



You machine at home is very inaccurate unless it cost about $50K.  Get a real body fat assessment.  You can get a Body Pod Scan for about $45.

TRT = Testosterone Replacement Therapy.

It appears you are Natty as you are not taking steroids.


----------



## viktor89 (Apr 17, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> You machine at home is very inaccurate unless it cost about $50K.  Get a real body fat assessment.  You can get a Body Pod Scan for about $45.
> 
> TRT = Testosterone Replacement Therapy.
> 
> It appears you are Natty as you are not taking steroids.



Yes, I agree. It's inaccurate but I use it for a trend purpose only. Started at 28% 230 lbs and now today I'm at 206 lbs and 21.6% -so just for trend.

Replacement therapy -doesn't body does it automatically? oh well yeah I'm not on anything like that. I don't jack off either.

Just creatine and protein powder. I might stop beta alanine as well. Supplements are so expensive compared to real food I just realized in last few months. 

I was spending north of 300$ just on powder and other fancy items. Now I spend similar amount on grocery and I feel more satisfied.


----------

